# Recipes



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2009)

If you check out my website in my signature under my posts I have jotted down a dozen of my recipes and am working on converting more from my messy jargon into an actual human language!  I will probably have a total of about fifty or so when done with what I have so far. You may have to upgrade to a new version of Acrobat reader to view these and the link is at the bottom of my recipe page. You will eventually need to do this anyway so lets "Get er Done" now.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for sharing those Wade, not a whole lot of recipes on this forum. your addition is appreciated. Really intrigued by the banana wine and think it may be my next or some variation thereof. Ripe meaning firm or getting soft like for banana bread? Any reason to freeze the bans first as we talked about when using other fresh fruits? Also I thought I heard it mentioned to leave the skins on the bans. Whats your secret? Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2009)

Ive honestly never tried it with the skins, mainly cause I was afraid to LOL, I made a ancient Orange Mead following instructions wit using the rinds of some oranges and didnt like that at all then did the same thing without the skins and liked it. The way I feel, If I aint gonna eat it, I aint gonna ferment it! I only freeze bananas just to sav them until Im ready and yes very ripe. They dont have to be all brown and mushy IMO though and too much of that will give you a color you may not like. Bananas become very mushy very fast in the primary so no need to freeze them for the same reason we freeze most other fruit.


----------



## Wine4Me (Jan 4, 2009)

Wade
Ty for the site/recipes.. I saved the Welch’s Niagara Wine (Not Concentrate) to my PC..


----------



## St Allie (Mar 8, 2009)

*thankyou*

for the recipes Wade , though you make far greater quantities of wine than I do.. Getting your fruit in those quantities, do you go fruit picking? It must get expensive purchasing large quantities, plus the grape concentrates here aren't cheap either.

800 bottles in your cellar? I bet you have some ripper dinner parties 

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Mar 8, 2009)

I typically only make 6 gallon batches of any 1 kind. Some of these fruit are free from places that Ive found over the years like Mulberries are from my parents neighbor who I did a stair rail job for and noticed the 2 big trees in the yard. Another is the Crab apples in which I was driving by on my way to work and just so happened there was a detour that day and I noticed this good sized tree full of small apples so I went back on the way home and asked the Father(it was in front of a church) if I could pick the crab apples with the offering of some bottles when its done and he was obliged. The raspberries are from my parents garden but the blueberries I pick at a pick your own farm if in season or buy frozen. I never buy fresh fruit at a grocery store as they just are never sweet enough, at least over here.


----------

